# ER/OBS/Inpatient phyician coding



## diann (Oct 28, 2011)

I need some guidance here,  I am going to be coding for a RHC that is attached to a CAH.  The facility coder and I  want to check out the way the physician fees are being coded as we don't agree with it and want to know if we are wrong.

If a patient is seen in the ER or by the clinic doctor (by the hospital employed DR--our doctor) and is admitted to OBS/Inpatient, then the ER and OBS are combined and only the OBS is billed, Correct?  (Then if the patient goes to Inpatient from there, then the Acute code applies). 
So the ER charges are essentially written off right, since you are using the OBS initial admission?
Because you can't charge for the ER and then turn around and use that ER as the supporting document for the admission right? (double-dipping?)

I have been out of E/M coding for a couple years so I'm a little rusty but I think we are right and it's how we read it from the CPT guideline book.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H
dobrandesigns@yahoo.com


----------

